# Private consultation



## seantheman (15 Jul 2012)

On release from hospital, i was given a public appointment to see the consultant for 18 months down the road. I decided to go private for the consultation because i had a lot of questions etc that couldn't wait that long. My question is, are you allowed to use a recording device to tape the conversation? No-one available to attend with me and i find when i come out of these sessions that i can't recall the advice/answers given.


----------



## pudds (15 Jul 2012)

I doubt that very much but I understand your situation. The best you could hope for is that on request the consultant might write down the gist of the information that you need to know.


----------



## Time (15 Jul 2012)

You can record away so long as it is for your own use. I would ask anyway.


----------



## martindfs (15 Jul 2012)

once you inform the person involved that you are recording and you get their consent then its legal


----------



## seantheman (15 Jul 2012)

Thanks for the input guys, I would certainly ask permission before doing so.


----------



## Slim (16 Jul 2012)

I would be slow to ask permission to record the converstaion. It would fundamentally alter the attitude of the consultant if he/she is aware they are being taped. Legal ramifications etc. As outlined above, ask them to write it down or tape the conversation surreptitiously. You will not be able to use it subsequently as you would have recorded it without consent.

You could also ask the consultant to write a letter to your GP and ask GP to explain all the medical bits.


----------



## martindfs (16 Jul 2012)

Slim said:


> I would be slow to ask permission to record the converstaion. It would fundamentally alter the attitude of the consultant if he/she is aware they are being taped. Legal ramifications etc. As outlined above, ask them to write it down or tape the conversation surreptitiously. You will not be able to use it subsequently as you would have recorded it without consent.
> 
> You could also ask the consultant to write a letter to your GP and ask GP to explain all the medical bits.


 
in a meeting like this you must inform them and get consent to record. thats why when you phone insurance co's etc they inform you immediatley that the conversation is being recorded


----------



## truthseeker (16 Jul 2012)

Just ask the consultant in question - I have the same problem and I either bring someone or take notes but Id have no problem asking if I could record it so I dont forget bits.


----------

